# Jeep Wrangler MPG



## Brian's Lawn (Sep 25, 2006)

I was just wondering what everyone was getting mpg wise in their jeep wrangler? and what year and model it is. what youre getting without the plow on


----------



## JK-Plow (Feb 10, 2008)

It depends on the driving. In the winter without plow I am getting just over 16 mpg on an 07 Wrangler Unlimited. On the highway in the summer, I can get up to 20 mpg. One guy I work with with his 08, has gotten as much 24 mpg (going 85+ mph). With the plow on, I get about 14 to 16 mpg.


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

07 Wrangler X 6 spd.- around town 15-17. Last fall hiway to N.H. was 20. Still under 2000 miles on it so it may get better:redbounce


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I get 9 - 11 MPG with my 2000 TJ


----------



## mrmagnum (Aug 18, 2007)

I get 18 - 20 MPG with my 1987 YJ 4.2 carb 5 speed with the plow off.


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

JK-Plow;540780 said:


> It depends on the driving. In the winter without plow I am getting just over 16 mpg on an 07 Wrangler Unlimited. On the highway in the summer, I can get up to 20 mpg. .... With the plow on, I get about 14 to 16 mpg.


X2 with my '00 XJ, 4.0, auto, 3.55 gears. Maybe 12 to 14 plowing.

Fran


----------

